# NGD - Schecter Blackjack SLS C-8 EX-A SBK - Dot Inlays (No Skull Here)



## CanniballistiX (Mar 14, 2013)

This is my first NGD thread, as I didn't feel the need to start one for my RG8, but this guitar is different. I'll start out by saying I can't find this guitar anywhere else. I am not sure if it is new or old, but nothing I've seen has the dot inlays on the SLS C-8. I suppose in time we'll either see more or we won't. Purchased from Sweetwater.com, the only one in stock.

I've played the Skull version so I already knew how it felt, but just seeing this guitar with the dots, in person, makes me melt, haha. This is just a BEAUTIFUL guitar. Off work the rest of the day and tomorrow, I'll be writing some drums to show off a nice little test clip. Stay tuned!

*Update Edit:* Just spoke to my local Schecter/Custom Shop dealer and he says Schecter told him that the skulls are being phased out and the dots will be standard.

Here it is:







































I wanted to take some really HQ photos, however, since Sweetwater is beginning to take pictures of each model on their site (listed by Serial #) I'll just include those. When my payment was taken and my guitar shipped, SW took these photos (along with others not posted here) down from their page and emailed them to me. I've included only those that show the fretboard dots. There was also a shot of the back of the headstock so that I could confirm that I was looking at my actual guitar on the site. The Serial# on that photo matches my invoice, which also matches my guitar.


----------



## Galius (Mar 14, 2013)

IMO the dots change the look of the entire guitar. Very nice


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 14, 2013)

CanniballistiX said:


> *Update Edit:* Just spoke to my local Schecter/Custom Shop dealer and he says Schecter told him that the skulls are being phased out and the dots will be standard.


----------



## Zado (Mar 14, 2013)

Just like said,the dots make the whole thing way nicer,congrats man,happy NGD!


> *Update Edit:* Just spoke to my local Schecter/Custom Shop dealer and he says Schecter told him that the skulls are being phased out and the dots will be standard.


----------



## guitarguyMT (Mar 14, 2013)

The dots make that thing look so tight. Sick NGD man!


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah, heard about the inlay change. Good move. They will sell a lot more now 

Grats on the new axe! It looks sick!


----------



## Philligan (Mar 14, 2013)

That looks awesome man  and you look like you're ready to lay down some bad ass riffs


----------



## CanniballistiX (Mar 14, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> Yeah, heard about the inlay change. Good move. They will sell a lot more now
> 
> Grats on the new axe! It looks sick!



I agree with you completely. Our other guitarist has the Skull version and it is nice, but I couldn't just buy the same guitar as him. I believe these will jump off the shelves, very good move indeed.



Philligan said:


> That looks awesome man  and you look like you're ready to lay down some bad ass riffs



I am! Working on drums now. 


Here's a family pic with my Spector Q6 Pro, Peavey Fury VI, Ibanez RG8, Schecter Blackjack SLS C-8, my daughter's Daisy Rock (LOL) and my Takamine EGS-330SC:


----------



## MicrobeSS (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks so much better! Now I need to go get one.

HNGD!


----------



## no_dice (Mar 14, 2013)

HNGD! That's sharp! Hopefully you get along better with the Blackouts than I have.


----------



## Billman (Mar 14, 2013)

yeah! Those guitars look great without the skull inlay...nice couch also haha


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 14, 2013)

I like skulls, but I never liked THAT skull.

Dots FTW!


----------



## HassanIqbal (Mar 14, 2013)

oh my god, now they though of this? I already bought the skull now


----------



## CanniballistiX (Mar 14, 2013)

HassanIqbal said:


> oh my god, now they though of this? I already bought the skull now



I had a feeling there'd be a few who would've preferred the dots over the skulls. Aside from the aesthetics, it's still the same, but I know what you mean.


----------



## crg123 (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow

first 28 scale, thinner neck profile, and now no terrible inlay(playing cards then thunderbolt then flower skull haha). The blackjacks got a major upgrade. Good thinking Schecter


----------



## brutalwizard (Mar 14, 2013)

That is TOO amazing looking witht he side dots.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Mar 14, 2013)

Glad to see that they're getting rid of the skull inlays. Maybe I'll buy the seven string version now. This looks awesome. HNGD.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 14, 2013)

This looks sharp, especially with the dots. HNGD!


----------



## sevenstringj (Mar 14, 2013)

That shit is so classy. I even like how they put the dots between the 6th and 7th strings instead of the 7th and 8th.

How's the neck? Can you compare it to regular Schecters, Ibanez and Jackson?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 14, 2013)

I've seen some people say that it's very Ibanez-like.


----------



## CanniballistiX (Mar 14, 2013)

sevenstringj said:


> That shit is so classy. I even like how they put the dots between the 6th and 7th strings instead of the 7th and 8th.
> 
> How's the neck? Can you compare it to regular Schecters, Ibanez and Jackson?





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've seen some people say that it's very Ibanez-like.



This neck feels amazing, much thinner than my old C-7 and C-7+. It feels better, and even feels thinner than my RG8's neck and that is surprising to me, but they are at two different price points. SLS = Slim Line Series and they are exactly that. Most comfortable guitar I have played in a long time. So happy with my purchase.


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 14, 2013)

aghhh that looks so tight!


----------



## kris_jammage (Mar 15, 2013)

Man that looks awesome! I liked it even with the skull but it just looks so sleek and classy now. The GAS is growing with this one......


----------



## XEN (Mar 15, 2013)

OK that is nice! I loved my ATX8. This thing is just a beast. Nice score man!


----------



## CanniballistiX (Mar 15, 2013)

I've been searching to find another one of these around the web since last Thursday and finally found one a moment ago on ebay if anyone's GAS is a bit out of control... 

Also, updated the OP with some HQ photos.


----------



## AliceLG (Mar 15, 2013)

Crap, might switch back to this one, I had given up on it and started considering the Iron 8.

HNGD! It looks amazing!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 15, 2013)

Cograts man... Looks sharp man


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Mar 15, 2013)

OMG...OMG..OMG... @[email protected]

So getting one! So getting one!


----------



## joebalaguer (Mar 15, 2013)

Very tasteful with the dots. Dig it!


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 15, 2013)

I love the 28" scale on these. I played a similar model (Hellraiser w/ Floyd) and the quality on these new Schecters is amazing. Neck's feel great too, slimmer than their old 8 string models.

HNGD!


----------



## otisct20 (Mar 15, 2013)

I would love one of these if I didn't have to change the pickups when I got it. Looks amazing none the less!


----------



## chopeth (Mar 16, 2013)

Is this for C-7 too? If so, I think I'm going to try to sell my skull right NOW!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 16, 2013)

chopeth said:


> Is this for C-7 too? If so, I think I'm going to try to sell my skull right NOW!



I'm guessing so. Just checked Drum City Guitarland, and a bunch of the SLS models are out of stock. They may be clearing stock for the newer dot-inlaid ones.


----------



## jimwratt (Mar 16, 2013)

I have to say that I haven't been a fan of Schecters because a lot of them are gaudy (that pearloid binding and the "evil" overkill inlays destroy otherwise awesome instruments). If they toned it down a bit, they'd have a line of guitars just as beautiful as these. I love it.


----------



## littledoc (Mar 16, 2013)

Ireally dig the look of those guitars, but I can't imagine playing a 28" scale. The 27" scale on my Carvin is about the limit of what my gimp fingers can stretch at the 1-3-5 frets  it's like doing a diminished stretch on standard guitars. The knob placement also seems a bit questionable. I'd be afraid of constantly whacking them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 16, 2013)

littledoc said:


> The knob placement also seems a bit questionable.



It's a standard Strat placement.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 16, 2013)

crg123 said:


> Wow
> 
> first 28 scale, thinner neck profile, and now no terrible inlay(playing cards then thunderbolt then flower skull haha). The blackjacks got a major upgrade. Good thinking Schecter


I loved the playing cards! At least they made sense with the model name and all.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 16, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing so. Just checked Drum City Guitarland, and a bunch of the SLS models are out of stock. They may be clearing stock for the newer dot-inlaid ones.



I asked the Schecter support, waiting for their answer before trying to sell mine first


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 16, 2013)

chopeth said:


> I asked the Schecter support, waiting for their answer before trying to sell mine first



_IF_ they answer you. I asked them by both e-mail and on their Facebook and never got a response.


----------



## CanniballistiX (Mar 16, 2013)

chopeth said:


> I asked the Schecter support, waiting for their answer before trying to sell mine first



If you've got a local Schecter dealer ask them to call their Rep. That may provide a more speedy, thorough response. That's how I found out that the dots are coming.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 16, 2013)

CanniballistiX said:


> If you've got a local Schecter dealer ask them to call their Rep. That may provide a more speedy, thorough response. That's how I found out that the dots are coming.



May do that. I think there's a Schecter rep 2 - 3 hours away I can call.

But yeah, I tried contacting them like... A month ago. Never got a reply. Same for someone else.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 17, 2013)

CanniballistiX said:


> If you've got a local Schecter dealer ask them to call their Rep. That may provide a more speedy, thorough response. That's how I found out that the dots are coming.



That's what I'm gonna do. I'll call'em tomorrow, thanks. I'll share here as soon as I know something.


----------



## Zado (Mar 17, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> _IF_ they answer you. I asked them by both e-mail and on their Facebook and never got a response.


I guess they don't want to let you know,cuz they answered me for everything else 



Don Vito said:


> I loved the playing cards! At least they made sense with the model name and all.


yeah the cards were spectacular


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 17, 2013)

yes


----------



## Estilo (Mar 19, 2013)

How are you taking the majority mahogany tone on the 8th string?


----------



## CanniballistiX (Mar 20, 2013)

Estilo said:


> How are you taking the majority mahogany tone on the 8th string?


 
My other guitars/basses are mostly Alder or Basswood, so the Mahogany is a nice addition. As far as tone is concerned, I am not sure what makes the most difference (the wood or pups), as this is my first guitar with active pups so I've had to slightly adjust my playing style to keep a bit quieter with my picking hand. I do know that the low end definition is really nice, but that could have a lot to do with the 28" scale as well.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 20, 2013)

This is Schecter guys answer:

"Schecter is slowly introducing SLS guitar models with dot inlays to meet the demands of our customers. With that said, the SLS C-7 has not been introduced with dot inlays yet and I cannot assure you that it will. If the response from our customers with the dot inlays is overwhelming it will be hard to imagine we will not introduce more models with the dots. Please check back in a month or two and Ill let you know whats happening at that point."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay, everyone in this board needs to sell their skull-inlaid SLS's and buy the dot-inlaid version.


----------



## Zado (Mar 20, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay, everyone in this board needs to sell their skull-inlaid SLS's and buy the dot-inlaid version.


Definitely this

Also we need a poll skull vs dots,let's show them what's out fucking preference


----------



## CanniballistiX (Mar 20, 2013)

Zado said:


> Definitely this
> 
> Also we need a poll skull vs dots,let's show them what's out fucking preference



Good idea. I've added a poll so you all can weigh in with your opinion!


----------



## AmbienT (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh man that's classy 

If I am ever in the market for a production 8 I know what I'll be getting.

HNGD


----------



## chopeth (Mar 21, 2013)

I just invited the schecter guys to take a look to this thread. We need more people voting and willing to acquire a model with dots


----------



## Frank_Domine (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks so great, dude! I envy you!


----------



## Zado (Mar 21, 2013)

DOOOOOTS!!Me want DOOOTS!


And a tommy victor signature with maple fingerbord,black dots,light blue finish,a single fullshred pickup!The power of 80es!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heroin (Mar 21, 2013)

That is seriously THE BEST schecter I have ever seen. Everything about it is perfection. Now if only they would offer hipshots on their 7s


----------



## Zado (Mar 21, 2013)

I hope you guys are liking my message for the '80s statement


Now we need a poll to promote a glam series


----------



## DMAallday (Mar 21, 2013)

I would love the C-1 baritone model with the dots. I have an old hellraiser and love it, the only thing stopping me from buying it is that awful skull inlay haha


----------



## chopeth (Mar 22, 2013)

The Schecter tech support guy kindly told me he gave the link to this thread to his boss


----------



## GazPots (Mar 22, 2013)

I've been thinking of this for years and now i see it finally happen.


I actually think it makes the models look monstrously better than previous incarnations. Schecter GAS has entered the building for the first time in a long time. 


PS - Nice guitar.


----------



## Zado (Mar 22, 2013)

chopeth said:


> The Schecter tech support guy kindly told me he gave the link to this thread to his boss




Great,well done man!


HEY MR PRESIDENT,WE LOVE 80ES!







And I suck at photoediting!


----------



## Xardoniak (Mar 22, 2013)

Accidentally voted for hells gate -.-

HNGD!
I love my ATX 7 string!


----------



## CanniballistiX (Mar 22, 2013)

chopeth said:


> The Schecter tech support guy kindly told me he gave the link to this thread to his boss


 
Sweet! They've gotta be pleased with the positive response, it is overwhelming. I wasn't expecting this kind of response to my NGD at all! 



Xardoniak said:


> Accidentally voted for hells gate -.-
> 
> HNGD!
> I love my ATX 7 string!


 
I saw that and was thinking "there's always one..." haha. No worries, the majority's voice is being heard! 

--------------

*UPDATE:* I spoke to my rep @ Sweetwater yesterday when I ordered a new pedal, he said that there are two (2) SLS C-8's that will be there on the 27th. Since they take pics of their new stock now, keep an eye out if you want one.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 23, 2013)

Here is my Schecter Blackjack SLS C-7 with Skull, an awesome piece of instrument (though I want dots! )

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/232097-covering-some-emperor-my-schecter-sls-c-7-a.html#post3475418


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 23, 2013)

CanniballistiX said:


> ...
> 
> *Update Edit:* Just spoke to my local Schecter/Custom Shop dealer and he says Schecter told him that the skulls are being phased out and the dots will be *standard*.



To me this is epic, this simply means that I have at least one if not two Schecters on my to buy list this year. They introduced a lot of awesome models in this years NAMM, Maus sig, the Platinum series, and the SLS FR-S sustainiac, and the Banshee line. Now, if LTD offers a 7-string elite M-II then my wallet is gonna be in deep trouble. 

Let me mention it again, the side dots were my idea , check this post (#24) posted on 3/11/2012 and you tell me 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...hecter-sls-now-sale-real-pics-content.html#24

I don't really care where they got it from, but side dots FTW


----------



## Orsinium (Mar 23, 2013)

I honestly never considered getting a schecter because I usually don't like their inlays they are a bit too cheesey (the crosses on the hellraisers's are not too bad) for me but now they added dots and it is a fine instrument and now I have more options if I ever want another guitar!


----------



## Zado (Mar 23, 2013)

Huge success,finally schecter's gaining some kudos in this forum





And still no 80s guitars,life sucks


----------



## loqtrall (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow, that's pretty snazzy. I didn't give a shit whether or not it had a skull, but the dots are definitely an improvement.


----------



## CanniballistiX (Mar 24, 2013)

I went on an adventure through a local abandoned house w/ a photographer friend. LOTS of new shots of the SLS C-8 as well as my Ibanez RG8 and Spector Q6 Pro. Enjoy! Let me know if you can't see them...

Here is the album link:

Ruin Shoot with SLS C-8


Here are a few resized:


----------



## Zado (Mar 25, 2013)

GREAT pics


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 25, 2013)

You look so angry at it.


----------



## CanniballistiX (Mar 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You look so angry at it.



There is one in the album where I am smiling a la Marco Minneman, haha. Was my 1st shoot and wasn't really sure how to pose, lol.


----------



## Deathbykidd (Mar 26, 2013)

Want. Schecter needs to release it in aged white now!


----------



## chopeth (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, we made it, guys. I've received a mail from my seller in Spain. They've been contacted by Schecter US and they said they will replace skulls with dots in all new models . They have already sent some active C-7 to my local shop. Models with passives can also be ordered from my country to arrive within 3 months.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 26, 2013)

WOW I really like that and I`m a diehard Ibby man...


----------



## CanniballistiX (Mar 26, 2013)

mr_rainmaker said:


> WOW I really like that and I`m a diehard Ibby man...



My Ibanez RG8's neck is only a little wider and feels quite similar to the SLS C-8. The SLS necks have really changed my opinion of Schecter builds.


----------



## Zado (Mar 27, 2013)

chopeth said:


> Well, we made it, guys. I've received a mail from my seller in Spain. They've been contacted by Schecter US and they said they will replace skulls with dots in all new models . They have already sent some active C-7 to my local shop. Models with passives can also be ordered from my country to arrive within 3 months.



 we changed the brand history



Now it`s time for 80s models


----------



## chopeth (Mar 27, 2013)

Now I don't know whether getting a passive or active SLS C-7. I haven't read too much praise for the Full Shred. I love my blackouts but I think they may be somewhat limited.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2013)

Idunno, I've heard lots of good things about the Full Shred. If you don't like it, get something like a Duncan Distortion 7.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 27, 2013)

^I have heard it sounds a bit thin, anyway, SLS's only comed with Blackouts or FS


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2013)

It's supposed to blend well with mahogany. 

And if you don't like it, I mean sell the Full Shred and install a different pickup.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 27, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's supposed to blend well with mahogany.
> 
> And if you don't like it, I mean sell the Full Shred and install a different pickup.



Ok, I think having some soldering skills is enough to change it. Anyway, I'm also doubting getting a 8 strings instead of 7 since canibalistix pictures gave me huge GAS... though I think 7 is enough for me....


----------



## Skygoneblue (Apr 2, 2013)

Big congrats man! I've always preferred Schecters for ERGs, but was turned off by the Hot-Topic-esque shittery that they plastered all over their guitars to try to seem badass. I'm glad to see they're cleaning it up.


----------



## CanniballistiX (Apr 2, 2013)

Skygoneblue said:


> Big congrats man! I've always preferred Schecters for ERGs, but was turned off by the Hot-Topic-esque shittery that they plastered all over their guitars to try to seem badass. I'm glad to see they're cleaning it up.


 

You said it right there... HOT TOPIC (same with the bats on the other one). That is all I could think of when I saw it at first, though my bandmate's looks great, I just couldn't pull the trigger on such a badass guitar with inlays like that. Really wanted to avoid having the same guitar period, but the inlays give it a whole new and fresh look. I am so satisfied with mine.


----------



## surfthealien (Apr 2, 2013)

To me this is huge! Biggest reason is schecter is one of the only company's to 
at least cater somewhat to left handed players. I would buy a sls blackjack tommorow if It wasn't for that lame ass skull. I mean I'm a 31 year old man here i'm to old for silly ass inlays. OP can you confirm if this swap is for all the sls line?


----------



## surfthealien (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh and I did vote.


----------



## CanniballistiX (Apr 2, 2013)

surfthealien said:


> To me this is huge! Biggest reason is schecter is one of the only company's to
> at least cater somewhat to left handed players. I would buy a sls blackjack tommorow if It wasn't for that lame ass skull. I mean I'm a 31 year old man here i'm to old for silly ass inlays. OP can you confirm if this swap is for all the sls line?



So far as I know from my local dealer confirming with his Schecter Rep. They should be phased out, how ever long that'll take. I'm 33 here, so I'm right there with you.


----------



## surfthealien (Apr 3, 2013)

Thats awesome will def look into a sls as my next guitar. Thanks for the reply OP


----------



## Deathbykidd (Apr 3, 2013)

I have such huge gas for this guitar. Like willing to sell some gear to buy gas. Do you think you could post a review of the guitar? Then only one that I can find that is decent is the guitarworld one, but it doesn't seem to do the guitar any justice with the bad distorted tone. If you could that would be greatly appreciated man. I'm sure I'm not the only that wants to see and hear what it has to offer as there isn't much on it on youtube from what I've seen.


----------



## chopeth (Apr 3, 2013)

surfthealien said:


> Thats awesome will def look into a sls as my next guitar. Thanks for the reply OP



Man, if your read the whole thread, you'll notice the Schecter guys told us there will be no skulls anymore.


----------



## CanniballistiX (Apr 3, 2013)

Deathbykidd said:


> I have such huge gas for this guitar. Like willing to sell some gear to buy gas. Do you think you could post a review of the guitar? Then only one that I can find that is decent is the guitarworld one, but it doesn't seem to do the guitar any justice with the bad distorted tone. If you could that would be greatly appreciated man. I'm sure I'm not the only that wants to see and hear what it has to offer as there isn't much on it on youtube from what I've seen.


 
I was going to post a clip, but I've been busy... yadda yadda, haha. I'd like to do that still and will do my best to get something up soon for anyone interested. 

EDIT: What did you want included that wasn't in the review? Just a different tone to show off what it is capable of with distortion and clean? Anything else?


----------



## Zado (Apr 3, 2013)

chopeth said:


> Man, if your read the whole thread, you'll notice the Schecter guys told us there will be no skulls anymore.


i guess they already had in mind to do so...the solo SLS Chris Poland plays is loaded with dots instead of skull too...

CP signature incoming too IIRC


----------



## chopeth (Apr 3, 2013)

Zado said:


> i guess they already had in mind to do so...the solo SLS Chris Poland plays is loaded with dots instead of skull too...
> 
> CP signature incoming too IIRC



I don't know, I guess the Chris Poland model drops the skull too, this is the mail I received from the Madrid Schecter guys, it's in Spanish but it explains itself, I think:

_Buenos dias.
Ahora mismo tenemos en camino la version con dots pero con pastillas activas. Tambien comentarte que todas las versiones nuevas de la gama SLS han susituido la calavera del traste 12 por dots. Si estas interesado en el modelo con pasivas se puede pedir a USA y estaria aqui como en unos 3 meses.
El precio seria de 1060 eurs con ajuste a tu gusto._


----------



## CanniballistiX (Apr 3, 2013)

chopeth said:


> _Buenos dias._
> _Ahora mismo tenemos en camino la version con dots pero con pastillas activas. Tambien comentarte que todas las versiones nuevas de la gama SLS han susituido la calavera del traste 12 por dots. Si estas interesado en el modelo con pasivas se puede pedir a USA y estaria aqui como en unos 3 meses._
> _El precio seria de 1060 eurs con ajuste a tu gusto._


 
Google's Translation:

Good morning.
Right now we are on track with dots version but with active pickups. We also let you know that all new versions of SLS have susituido range skull fret dots 12. If you are interested in the passive model can be ordered from USA and would be here and in about 3 months.
The price would be adjusted eurs 1060 to your liking.

-------------- 

EDIT: Also, there is one in stock where I purchased mine, here, listed by Serial# just like mine was.


----------



## Deathbykidd (Apr 3, 2013)

CanniballistiX said:


> I was going to post a clip, but I've been busy... yadda yadda, haha. I'd like to do that still and will do my best to get something up soon for anyone interested.
> 
> EDIT: What did you want included that wasn't in the review? Just a different tone to show off what it is capable of with distortion and clean? Anything else?



Ya, just a play through of the whole range of the guitar. He seemed to stay on the 8th string riffage and didn't go too far into the higher range. Maybe more cleans across the fretboard. It would be interesting to get a side by side comparision with your rga8. Just to see what you gain or loose when choosing one over the other. If there's anything else you feel someone who is looking to buy should know, that would be great to hear also. Thanks for taking the time to do this man!


----------



## IambicTen (Apr 3, 2013)

Deathbykidd said:


> Ya, just a play through of the whole range of the guitar. He seemed to stay on the 8th string riffage and didn't go too far into the higher range. Maybe more cleans across the fretboard. It would be interesting to get a side by side comparision with your rga8. Just to see what you gain or loose when choosing one over the other. If there's anything else you feel someone who is looking to buy should know, that would be great to hear also. Thanks for taking the time to do this man!



I actually have a SLS C8 coming in the mail, it should be here Friday. I'd be down to do a NGD/Review/Clip thread when I get it in.


----------



## Deathbykidd (Apr 3, 2013)

IambicTen said:


> I actually have a SLS C8 coming in the mail, it should be here Friday. I'd be down to do a NGD/Review/Clip thread when I get it in.



That's cool to hear man! I figure that if people who have bought it post up some reviews and clips, it'll help other people in the market looking for one get a better idea of what the guitar is all about. The more opinions about it the better!


----------



## IambicTen (Apr 3, 2013)

Deathbykidd said:


> That's cool to hear man! I figure that if people who have bought it post up some reviews and clips, it'll help other people in the market looking for one get a better idea of what the guitar is all about. The more opinions about it the better!


 
I certainly agree. I've been playing Schecter for as long as I can remember, and I've been eyeballing eight strings for a long time now. Having played bass for six years, the extended range really interests me. That being said, I can't wait to see how the SLS stacks up to an RG8, as my buddy has one and wants to get together once my geetar comes in the mail.

The only thing I can see that might be an issue is the Blackouts, because I lack a noise gate and have very little experience with active pickups. Totally looking forward to the Nazgul line from SD. (If I understand they're passive, and only being made for ERG's).

Also; the above was totally my first post here.


----------



## CanniballistiX (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, IambicTen!  Feel free to post the video/clip here as well as your NGD thread when it arrives. Your friend with the RG8 is going to be jealous, I can tell you that right now. I own an RG8 as well and haven't really touched it since my SLS C-8 arrived. It doesn't stay in tune as well and the pickups just aren't nearly as well voiced as the Blackouts. The wider fretboard and neck on the RG8 is mighty nice though, with a bit better string spacing. If he adds locking tuners and new pickups, it's a whole new ballgame though.

I am uploading a quick playthrough of a Textures track, since I'm more of a rhythm player, as I type this. It should be finished within the hour.  I'll let IambicTen hopefully post some good cleans and tonal variety, unless I can free up some time later this week.


----------



## CanniballistiX (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's the vid, finally finished uploading but not at the quality I thought it would be... also, a few flubs and my daughter was sleeping so... yeah.  It would be quite awesome if a mod could move this vid to my OP!


----------



## ausareth (Apr 4, 2013)

Good playing! I love that song. Offset dots makes thoses Schecter attractive.


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 4, 2013)

Happy NGD, she's a beauty. 

I can't believe it took them so long to get rid of those tacky inlays.


----------



## Adam Partridge (Apr 4, 2013)

HNGD!

Without wishing to metaphorically piss on any proverbial bonfires (i've encouraged my bandchum to get one of these) aren't the dots in the wrong place? They look like they were designed for a 6er then a string added either side. IMHO they would look better if they'd put them 1 string toward the bass side, eg: attchment.

Other than that it looks beaudiful.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 4, 2013)

Kinda glad they didn't put it all the way on the edge. Would look too "Ibanezy."


----------



## CanniballistiX (Apr 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kinda glad they didn't put it all the way on the edge. Would look too "Ibanezy."


 
I agree, they are placed perfectly for me. As soon as HeHasTheJazzHands posted it in another thread I had instant GAS and went about ordering it. I have never been so drawn to a guitar prior to this.

Posted a video last night (post #99 I think) but it is also in my sig, if you are interested. Quality is not up to my standards (playing and vid quality) so I'll redo it, but it's there for now.


----------



## possumkiller (Jun 26, 2013)

First time I've ever had Schecter GAS. Well done.


----------



## Steve Naples (Jun 27, 2013)

Mine will be here Friday, can't wait to check it out, I didn't know it would have the dots, I prefer this.


----------



## dwizted (Jun 27, 2013)

That looks so bad ass. Thats the only gripe I had with schecters. Every higher end schecter I have played have been solid players. I have a Black jack 6 V with the lighting bolt at the 12th and it plays like a dream.


----------



## Steve Naples (Jul 1, 2013)

The dots are nice, I'm glad mine had them also.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 1, 2013)

That guitar is absolutely monstrous!!!


----------



## Steve Naples (Jul 1, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> That guitar is absolutely monstrous!!!



Yes it is.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey... nice guitar, really beautiful, it must be a blast to play it  

But I also have another question... that furniture thing where you put the guitars... is it possible to find it online? I have five instruments and I thought this piece is very clever to fit them all together hehe


----------



## xplanet2112 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dots are much better than the rather natty graphics that Schecter use, I too think that they will sell more guitars now. I have a Blackjack C7 ATX so I am stuck with a lightning bolt on the 12th, less chessey than a skull but not as classy or professional looking than the offset dots. Well done to Schecter for waking up a smelling the coffee and congrats on your new guitar, it looks like a weapon!!!


----------



## CanniballistiX (Jul 2, 2013)

lucasreis said:


> Hey... nice guitar, really beautiful, it must be a blast to play it
> 
> But I also have another question... that furniture thing where you put the guitars... is it possible to find it online? I have five instruments and I thought this piece is very clever to fit them all together hehe


 

Thanks!!

Here is the stand I purchased:

Amazon.com: NEW GUITAR STAND - 7 Position - Folding Padded Display: Musical Instruments


----------



## Tone_Boss (Jul 24, 2013)

Smart business decision, the dots will appeal to many more buyers. That skull was fugly.


----------



## danger5oh (Jul 24, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> First time I've ever had Schecter GAS. Well done.



... it's the first Schecter that I've ever reached into my wallet for.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 24, 2013)

The dots look great on this Schecter. My Schecter has those damned gothic cross inlays and I don't know what the hell I was thinking when I liked those.. hahaha.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 24, 2013)

CanniballistiX said:


> Thanks!!http://www.guitarfetish.com/Hard-Shell-Cases_c_379.html
> 
> Here is the stand I purchased:
> 
> Amazon.com: NEW GUITAR STAND - 7 Position - Folding Padded Display: Musical Instruments



I recommend a 6 guitar folding stand from GuitarFetish instead. Link is right below. 

Hard Shell Cases

I own the all black one. It's great! The silos on the bottom can be repositioned to fit acoustics or electrics. 







And yes I have owned one of the 7 guitar folding stands you are talking about. It came to me broken. My guitars would slip on it. I had to reposition guitars all of the time on it. They would always be touching each other of hitting each other on the rack.





Just food for thought is all!


----------



## CanniballistiX (Sep 30, 2013)

So I got an idea after seeing some mods in the RG8 Mod thread and decided to get some knobs and tuner buttons made of ebony to kind of match my fretboard. The tuner buttons come in large and small for Grover replacements and I chose large, which is just a bit larger than Schecter buttons. I may grab 8 of the small ones to see what they look like as well, but I'm super happy for now.

I'm also considering buying a set of passives and having some ebony pickup covers made.

I think it turned out pretty awesome, and now it's unique. I really love this guitar. 

Here are some pics:


----------



## CanniballistiX (Oct 21, 2013)

Shot a playthrough of my band's new song. This guitar makes it a breeze to play.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lw8qcfJqZk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 20, 2013)

How's the 28" scale length treating you?


----------



## CanniballistiX (Dec 22, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> How's the 28" scale length treating you?



I really like the longer scale. All teh notes are so clear, it's a beautiful thing! At first it was only a little weird but it was a fairly easy transition. I feel that 28" is a perfect length, though I just picked up a 26.5" Jackson SLATTXMG-7 Soloist and am playing that in F# as well, but it's not quite as clear in the lower register, it still sounds good. I just posted a vid of it in my NBDGD thread in the sevenstring forum.


----------

